# Africa info?



## Purefishn (Mar 22, 2005)

Planning on going on a bowhunt in South Africa next June. Anybody been or have any tips?


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I have been a couple of times. Hunted at five different concessions. Way to much to type here. We have a pretty good thread on the Lonestar Bowhunters Association page, I will see if I can copy the link for you. Standby.

http://www.lonestarbowhunter.com/forum/showthread.php?t=904


----------



## Purefishn (Mar 22, 2005)

Great info Chunky, thanks a ton.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

No problem, let me know if I can help you any more.


----------



## ClarkWGriswald (Aug 21, 2010)

One thing to be really careful of that the link from LBA did not mention are the taximdery fees or the dipping and packing fees. Contact the outfitter you are going with to find out who does his taxidermy for a price list to make sure you can get your trophy home. The price of taxidermy will be pretty high and will include the 100 bucks for the vet cert and the export fees will be 120 for each mount. If you do a normal 5 day safari and take five animals that is an additional 1000 bucks right there just in permits and certs. Also, don't think you can save a couple of bucks on just having them dip, pack, and ship it to your local taxidermist. If you try that option you have to consider customs, and a broker to help you deal with all the red tape, definitely not worth the headache in my opinion. The last time I went I factored all of this into my budget but the other gentlemen I went with ended up with digital trophies of his hunt because he did not have the extra couple of thousand to get them mounted. Good luck.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

A good point about the trophies. On both of my trips, my stuff was dipped and packed there, then shipped to the U.S.

I paid around 14 to 15 hundred for the shipping. Both shipments were about 10 animals. I got the bill, paid it, and then everything was shipped to my taxidermist. It was really very easy for me. I didn't have to worry about permits or anything...that was all done by the outfitters. It took a few months for the stuff to make it here.

I don't recommend having the taxidermy done there. Sometimes the quaility is bad, and if you have a problem...what are you going to do? Fly back and use the Africa legal system?

I had a deal worked out with my taxidermist here to get an animal done every three or four months. That way I could afford to do it, and it allowed me to spend more on the trip.


----------



## Purefishn (Mar 22, 2005)

Great info. What if I got them tanned there? I'm not going to be able to mount them immediately when they get back, so if they are tanned, I can take my time. I heard if they are tanned, they don't get treated as skins, more like a rug.


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

We are having all of our animals done here. Our taxidermist is going to do them about the same way chunky did. A couple every three months. The quote from the African company was almost $29,000. I priced everything out, and it was almost $6000.00 bucks cheaper to have it done here. That is after permits, a broker and shipping.


----------



## Purefishn (Mar 22, 2005)

I'm gonna have the taxi work done here. Mainly cause I won't have the dough to do it right away. I'll probably have the hides tanned so I can take as long as I need for taxi work. I heard you can get the hides tanned there and it's not as big a deal to ship cause they aren't considered raw or whatever you call it. It would be like shipping a rug. Not for sure though. Thanks again guys for the info. All of it is welcome.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Purefishn,

Congrats on pulling the plug to go to Africa.

I've been several times and two recommendations I'd make are:
1. Sign up for one of the meet and greet services to expedite getting you thru customs. Not sure if bows are a hassle but with rifles they want a pile of paperwork. Not fun after hours and hours of flying.
2. Since you live in Texas most of your stuff will have to go thru South Texas Fur. Call them and see what they suggest on getting your trophies here. Lots of games played. MANY outfitters have under the table deals with transportation agencies. Most folks don't consider the cost of this until it's too late. But if you go to Africa knowing how you want your stuff shipped you'll probably save $1k or more.

I'd also suggest you have your mounts done here and even the hides tanned here. You'd be amazed at what the Africans can screw up.

Check out this site for some add'l info: www.accuratereloading.com
It has more on African hunting than you can imagine.

In S Africa I hunted the Limpopo area. Where area will you be? What game will you be targeting?


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

Was born and raised in S Africa, glad to help if you need advise. You'd better take your fishing equipment as well as your rifle, it's a great place to saltwater fish, as well as catch some exotic freshwater species like the awesome Tigerfish.

I buy my airline tickets at www.bt-store.com or www.karellair.com
I'm lookin forward to my next trip, hopefully this fall!


----------



## Purefishn (Mar 22, 2005)

Thanks again for the info. I'll be hunting the Limpopo area as well. Hope to take 4 animals at: impala, warthog, zebra and a kudu. Would love to take a nyala but budget probably wont allow it. I only have about 6 days to hunt so I'm keeping my list short.


----------

